# Boot Camp Partition Missing after Lion Install



## theredguy25 (Mar 28, 2011)

Greetings!

So I had Windows 7 Professional running in my BootCamp partition while I had Snow Leopard and never had any issues holding down alt after I restarted my computer and then selecting Windows to boot it up. 

However, after installing OS X Lion, my partition went missing and I can no longer boot into Windows. Disk Utility recognizes it's there, but it doesn't give me the option to boot from it anymore. 

There was a point in time where I had Tuxera installed to try and read from NTFS, but because I was cheap and didn't want to pay for it, I quickly uninstalled it and never heard from it again. I have read in a few different places that NTFS reading software can mess with making it bootable, so I figured this should be mentioned. 

What I have tried:

Installing & fully uninstalling Tuxera again (in case I did it improperly the first time)
Running a repair in Disk Utility (not sure why I thought that'd work...)
Crying into a pillow

If anyone has any good advice on how to get this situation fixed, that would be much appreciated. I need Windows for software in a college class, so the sooner we get this fixed, the better.


----------



## peterh40 (Apr 15, 2007)

You need to boot from a Windows 7 DVD and use the repair tools to repair the boot and startup files to make it bootable again: http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/32523/how-to-manually-repair-windows-7-boot-loader-problems/


----------

